# Picture for the fridge????



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*This is from our local radio station:*



> Quote from the Mum:
> 
> "This is my child's drawing. I wonder what his teacher thought. And I am so proud of myself. I allowed myself just a small smirk when I saw it. I waited until he was out of the room before I started to cry from laughing so hard."


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Good spelling :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Good spelling :wink:


Better drawing


----------

